# From Coolpigeons Brother



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi my name is Tito but my real name is Trent but sometimes I am called Hawkmaster here. I play with papa Victors pigeons after school and i really love Rosco a lot because he is nice to me and he always stays on my head. It got really cold here wher we live and papa brought them inside until it gets 
warm. I get to help clean the cages in the daytime . Rosco and his friends like being inside and now there is a lot of ice and it is going to snow a lot and they are not having school so we get to start our holiday break now. i am in the first grade and I have to go to bed now. 

by
from Tito.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*from Alex*

This is me Alex. I have been busy with school and on safety patrol. I am 

sharing my coolpigeon name with my little brother Tito. He is 7 years old now 

and loves to play with the pigeons. I will try and visit here more. Merry

christmas everyone.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nice to see you post on PT Tito. I am glad you have such fun playing with the pigeons. Rosco seems to love you, he is such a cool pigeon, isn't he.
Have a great vacation and Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi COOLPIGEON and HAWKMASTER, Its good to hear from you guys. Well it soon will be CHRISTMAS and I hope you get some nice gifts Its very nice that you two brothers share this web site and I look foward to hearing from you guys keep helping with PAPA VICTORS birds and TITO I would love to see a picture of ROSCO sitting on your head.  Anyway have Merry Christmas* GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Tito and Alex,

I'm very happy to see you both posting  , we love to hear from you two.

I'm so glad you are enjoying papa's pigeons and helping to take care of them. 

I'm especially happy that you (Tito) are spending such quality time with Rosco, that makes me very happy. He so did love to sit on top of my head, and I'm glad he spends time with you, on your head. I guess he has a better view of the world.

I hope you two have a Blessed Christmas and that Santa is good to you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I remember YOU, Hawkmaster! How nice to "see" you again!! Mr. Squeaks and I enjoyed reading your post!

How nice of you pigeon...letting Hawkmaster post!!

I bet with the SNOW, you all will be doing some sledding? I remember doing that a loooong time ago! FUN!!

*HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS AND HOLIDAY AWAY FROM SCHOOL!!*

With Love and Hugs and SCRITCHES to ALL the pijies, but especially Rosco, when he sits on your head, Hawkmaster!!

Shi and Mr. Squeaks along with Dom, Gimie and WoeBeGone


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's wonderful to hear from you two lovely young gentlemen! I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a very Happy New Year. You go hug your grandparents and parents for all of here on Pigeon-Talk .. OK?

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I finally got around to reading the boys post. Tito was really excited about making his first "post" here. 

We are going through a bad cold and ice spell here in the Omaha area. The old reliable heater has lost some of its "spark" and I discovered a few days ago I left a one inch gap when I installed the clear plastic sheet in the center if the coop. I had to change their frozen water twice on Tuesday. 

Bev insisted that I bring in our 8 pigeons and put them in our partly finished upstairs as a Christmas gift to them, so she talked me into it (again). I have since replaced the heater, and have plastic left over to re-do the front of the coop, but they will enjoy being in. I will let them out in the aviary when it warms up a bit and we see sun rays again. The temperature outdoors now is 19 degrees, but a feel like temp of 11 degrees, It is 61 upstairs and that is without the heat on upstairs, so they should be happy. Sunday back into the freeze zone of single digits. 

Alex, and Tito are spending Christmas break with us. No sledding yet, all we have is mainly ice right now. We are hoping for some white fluffy snow soon though. The sleds are in positions for operation!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to both of you! I suppose you are the youngest members here! Merry Christmas, too!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Tito and Alex 

Tito, that was a lovely first post you made and I'm so glad that you are having such fun with Rosco. I too would love to see a photo of you with Rosco sitting on your head. 

Wishing you and your lovely family a very Happy Christmas. 

Lindi, Jax & Paddy


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*From Tito Hawkmaster*

Hi. Here I am with my Rosco. I love him a lot.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

GREAT Picture!!!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! Two such handsome young men in the same photo! Tito and Rosco are lookin' fine! 

Terry


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*From Tito*

Hi Rosco and I . Here is a picture of Rosco on my arm. Rosco is on my head first and now on my arm.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tito And Matt*

Hi. Here I am with Matt my papas new bird.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*From Tito*

thank you for saying nice things. The birds are still living upstairs but we might put them back in the coop on New years day with a new heater.It is kind of nice out now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! More great pictures! Thanks, guys!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those pigeons love you back! Nice pictures.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tito's HOLIDAY PROGRAM*

Hi all, We would like to share Tito's school video with you. It is a You Tube video. He is the one with the red tie. We hope you will enjoy it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsecR-cWlE8&feature=channel_pageb


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well... you are quite a handsome young man, and Rosco is quite a handsome pigeon...as always. You are both in excellent company.

Thank you for sharing the pictures, I love Rosco too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful Christmas program you must have had at your school-from what I can see....

Tito, thank you and your grandpa for sharing the video with us.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I wish there's a lot of young generations who like pigeons like you Tito...It's hard to get some people to get into the hobby/sports...Not too many people can afford feeding/taking care of pets or put food to another mouth if themselves can't feed their own...You will learn a lot and you will be a great fancier someday...Keep up the good work kiddo...Good luck to you Tito...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice to see the photos of you and the pigeons. Especially enjoyed your Christmas program!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tito - I sure did enjoy the pictures of you, Roscoe and Matt. Rosco loves you a lot!

Enjoyed the video too. You can really dance (and sing too)!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tito,

Those are great pictures of you and Roscoe and Matt. I can tell they really like being with you. The video of your school Christmas program was very enjoyable. Thanks for writing to us here on pigeon talk.

Margaret


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*From Tito*

I saw a big Eagle today.thank you for posting nice things.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I very much enjoyed the video! Thank you!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Coolpigeon said:


> I saw a big Eagle today.thank you for posting nice things.


Today, we went to the (SAC) Air Force Museum and Tito spotted a huge eagle hovering over our house. It was not a hawk, but an eagle. It was a huge and beautiful bird. It circled several times and then flew south. Our pigeons are still hanging out in their cages in the partly finished upstairs, so they were safe and sound. Had they been in their aviary or coop, they would have maybe been shaken, but would have been safe. He is very observant when spotting birds of prey. That is why we call him the Hawkmaster.

*HAPPY 2009 EVERYONE FROM THE TOOTERVILLE MEMBERS*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics and video. Thanks for sharing.
Happy New Year.

Reti


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, Hawkmaster! You and Coolpigeon must be very special if your birds love you so much -- they're very picky who they make friends with, did you know?
I hope you had a wonderful holiday. A very happy 2009 for all the family!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Am currently, patiently waiting for your Christmas program to show for me, Hawkmaster!! I know it will be GREAT!!

TERRIFIC PICTURES WITH ROSCO!!

Uh, I think I'm missing something! You showed MATT, Hawkmaster...am I the only one who does NOT know who Matt is??? Where did he come from??

MANY THANKS!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe (now a MALE?) 

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!! *


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is that the little red bird that came from????......I forget where??? 
Wonderful pictures and I enjoyed the video too....you got some moves there buddy!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Matt's Story Is Here ..*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/brown-baby-pigeon-rescued-30460.html

Terry


----------

